# G&L JB-2 tribute



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Hi,

I went to the music store yesterday and fell in love with a G&L tribute SB-2...

The look, the sound, the everything... it was fantastic. :rockon2:

The store owner let me bring it home (I know the guy personally and I've bought all my gear from him so...)

I know it looks like a hard GAS attack, but does anyone compared this bass to other model in the similar price range?

Maybe someone can bring me down to earth, or fly me to the moon....

Any opinion will be appreciated.

I have until april 24th to bring it back, or to pay it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Electric+Bass/product/G&L/JB-2/10/1

I don't see anything to dislike. If it sounds good, plays good, looks good...buy it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## erigod23 (May 20, 2007)

G&Ls are awesome. They are Fenders-refined. Keep the bass and love it!


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

JB-2 or SB-2?


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

JBassJohn said:


> JB-2 or SB-2?


JB-2, jazz bass clone.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I like G&Ls. Get it!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have an SB-1 and it is a fantastic bass, I would say get it too, G&L make killer stuff


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

Renniw said:


> I went to the music store yesterday and fell in love with a G&L tribute SB-2...
> The look, the sound, the everything... it was fantastic. :rockon2:
> The store owner let me bring it home (I know the guy personally and I've bought all my gear from him so...)


Read your Thread, how’s the the G&L working out for you ?
What’s it feel like now that you have it home with you ( it's not like in the stores ), any neck dives, over all weight, does it handle well ?
Pros, Cons ?
Sound clips maybe ?
Is it a keeper ?
If so, Picts are needed


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

The bass is great, I mean kksjur

I had it since saturday and I can't put it down.:rockon2:

All I wanted is some opinion on it, if someone had bad or good things happening with G&L.


I guess I'll go back to the store with my bank card...

Picts to follow (as it's not really mine yet....)


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have not met a G&L I did not like, even the 6 stringers are great.

If you can't put it down that means your going to be keeping it...Just sayin..

Bev


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

You all are very good to my G.A.S. :thanks5qx:

I'll buy it (for sure) 

Long live the JB-2 kkjuw


----------



## Wood (May 27, 2009)

Well? Did you buy it?

I had a G&L L2000 and traded it last year for a Roland drum kit so my boys could start playing and not drive us nuts. Despite playing 5 strings exclusively I miss that 4 string daily. G&L are terrific instruments. Hope you picked up the JB2!


----------



## Renniw (May 4, 2006)

Wood said:


> Well? Did you buy it?
> 
> I had a G&L L2000 and traded it last year for a Roland drum kit so my boys could start playing and not drive us nuts. Despite playing 5 strings exclusively I miss that 4 string daily. G&L are terrific instruments. Hope you picked up the JB2!


Yes I did, look here....

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=22757


----------

